# Dogs vs Lamb Head



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not much into giving my dogs heads, just don't like the fact that their are teeth still attached.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! That's so weird. I've never given my boys a head like that before. Do they eat the whole thing?


----------



## Menmy3dogs (Sep 9, 2011)

:tape: I think I just lost my appetite.


----------

